# Which is more probable



## tween_the_banks (Dec 21, 2011)

Ancient alien theory, or the fact that this earth has tasted technology this advanced before but changes in climate or a slight press upon the self destruct button caused relapses.
Please Christians, I understand you worry about my soul and you like to , but I know you will choose the choice not available which is neither.
Ancient civilizations have built things that today's science can't explain. I look at our world today and think of what would be left in a few thousand years. Not much to my thinking but rock and possibly stainless steel materials.
I'm not asking if you believe in either, simply which is most possible.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ive kinda wondered the same thing. I dont know which to think is more probable since its all speculation. But I do find the ancient alien theory fascinating and almost convincing, but im a true skeptic on all things.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 21, 2011)

I listened to a podcast (Joe Rogan) today with the crazy haired individual from Ancient Aliens. It was quite an experience. I read Chariot of the Gods? a few years ago and was very interested when the Ancient Aliens show came out.
It all seems crazy, but so does everything when you remove yourself from the present.
Ancient Alien theory, theoretically, is no more absurd than any religion out there.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 21, 2011)

I couldnt agree more. That book really turned me around in my thinking. I wish I had read it when i was 19. I like watching that crazy haired dude. Georgio Tsoukolous or something like that. Very charismatic dude, id hate to see him after he drank a red bull.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 21, 2011)

This doesn't exactly address the OP, but ...  if you're a fan of the "ancient alien" theory, you might enjoy this book I just finished:

http://www.amazon.com/Covenant-Nove...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1324499909&sr=1-1

The author was billed as a worthy successor to Michael Crichton.  I don't think he is, but it's a decent read.  It's got "screenplay" written all over it, so I wouldn't be surprised to see it in the theaters in the near future.  Here's a bonus for you skeptics:  the bad guy is an evangelical church leader.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 21, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> Please Christians, I understand you worry about my soul....



eh, not really.


In reference to the question.....

The "reset" button does seem to get hit often here, as evidenced by multiple mass extinctions in the fossil record.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 21, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> eh, not really.
> 
> 
> In reference to the question.....
> ...


If a Christian is following his or her handy dandy good book, then he or she should be worried about my soul.
That's all I was hinting at.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 21, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> If a Christian is following his or her handy dandy good book, then he or she should be worried about my soul.
> That's all I was hinting at.



I was just  ya back, it's all good.


----------



## VisionCasting (Dec 22, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> If a Christian is following his or her handy dandy good book, then he or she should be worried about my soul.
> That's all I was hinting at.



You are wrong about that.  If a Christian is really following the Bible he knows there is nothin he can do to convince or coerce you into faith in Jesus.  

While we might have empathy or sympathy, we shouldn't be concerned.  God is solely in charge of it.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree.   The only ones I have "concern" for are relatives...and those are immediate.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 22, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> You are wrong about that.  If a Christian is really following the Bible he knows there is nothin he can do to convince or coerce you into faith in Jesus.
> 
> While we might have empathy or sympathy, we shouldn't be concerned.  God is solely in charge of it.



There's not a huge difference between worry and sympathy.
When I was in church as a child (southern Baptist) I was taught to worry for unbelievers. Never said anything about forcing someone to believe just simple compassion.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a Christian, I wish all mankind would follow Jesus, but as it has been said in the Bible, there will be some that are lost.  Thats all I got to say about that.

But, I have always been in awe over Stonehenge and the Pyramids.


----------



## VisionCasting (Dec 22, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> There's not a huge difference between worry and sympathy.
> When I was in church as a child (southern Baptist) I was taught to worry for unbelievers. Never said anything about forcing someone to believe just simple compassion.



I guess I do not understand that.  Why worry about something you can not change?


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 22, 2011)

The whole religion was based and now is what it is because of changing something they shouldnt have changed. They shouldnt have worried with taking over countries, murdering all for heresy. 

But I agree, if I had a thought, I wouldnt worry about others.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 22, 2011)

vision casting... from one christian (myself) to another... that is definitly not the proper way to refllect our beliefs. Dont come in stiring a pot trying to get non believers in tizzy. And if there was no way to "coerce" people towards our faith then it would have died about 50 years after christ seeing as that was about how long that generation would have lasted. The proper way to spread or "gospel" is to exemplify. Tell those that want to be told and dont highjack somebodies post in a forum labled for non believers. Just my opinion but it does more bad than good for what is supposed to be our goal.


----------



## VisionCasting (Dec 22, 2011)

trophyslayer said:


> vision casting... from one christian (myself) to another... that is definitly not the proper way to refllect our beliefs. Dont come in stiring a pot trying to get non believers in tizzy. And if there was no way to "coerce" people towards our faith then it would have died about 50 years after christ seeing as that was about how long that generation would have lasted. The proper way to spread or "gospel" is to exemplify. Tell those that want to be told and dont highjack somebodies post in a forum labled for non believers. Just my opinion but it does more bad than good for what is supposed to be our goal.



Not hijacking, just disputing a fallacy.  You are entitled to your opinion, but I believe what's in Jn6:44.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 22, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> The whole religion was based and now is what it is because of changing something they shouldnt have changed.



Which is what?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 22, 2011)

trophyslayer said:


> ... and dont highjack somebodies post in a forum labled for non believers.



This is not the "non believers" forum.  It's the AAA forum, not the AA forum.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't believe the world can or will sustain the level of technology that we currently have such as cell phones, tv, cars, internet, electricity.  I believe as some point everything will go back to the natural order of things.  All these man made creations are not part of the natural world.   We are living and enjoying the greatest time in mankinds history, but it will not last forever.  Oil will run out,  cars, trucks, airplanes, boats, etc. will not move.  Alternative energy is a myth.  We will never create any energy source to replace oil.  All supposedly GREEN energies are dependent on fossil fuels at some point.  Sounds pretty gloomy doesn't it?  This has nothing to do with religion.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Dec 22, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> I don't believe the world can or will sustain the level of technology that we currently have such as cell phones, tv, cars, internet, electricity.  I believe as some point everything will go back to the natural order of things.  All these man made creations are not part of the natural world.   We are living and enjoying the greatest time in mankinds history, but it will not last forever.  Oil will run out,  cars, trucks, airplanes, boats, etc. will not move.  Alternative energy is a myth.  We will never create any energy source to replace oil.  All supposedly GREEN energies are dependent on fossil fuels at some point.  Sounds pretty gloomy doesn't it?  This has nothing to do with religion.



I believe we are at a tricky point. 
Although you speak in absolutes, you still bring up some good discussion points.
I guess oil is a good place to begin. We all know it eventually will be sucked dry, however, energy is a pretty mysterious thing. Statistically (this may vary) I believe we have harnessed 80% of the energy our planet contains. What is interesting to me is the particle colliders. There's talk within the science community of a "god particle" within reach. Which, like the pre atom splitting era, is a dangerous slope. Who is to say that a greater source of energy will not be found colliding these particles. Who knows.
I read somewhere that there are 3 different stages of advanced civilizations (all of which are in theory seeing as how we haven't discovered to my knowledge any other life out in that beautiful abyss). Stage one consisting of a people that can harness the energy of their planet. Stage two consisting of a people who can harness the energy of their solar system. Stage three their galaxy. What is interesting is the fact that we are close to being classified as a stage one people.
I know all this sounds crazy, but crazy is interesting to me.
If you look back a mere 200 years, things that we have accomplished would seem absolutely impossible, but now, having grown up around cell phones and computers, we almost overlook just how much we've progressed technologically in a short time, and we're only getting smarter.
If I've learned anything in my short life, it is to doubt absolutely nothing, even the existence of a god or God.
As far as things being natural goes, that is kind of debatable. I mean, as far as I know, everything here has come from the earth or has fallen here from space. I understand we have molecularly altered things, we've mixed chemicals that may or may not have mixed on their own, but given the fact that we are of nature places this mixing in a natural occurring fashion...
Our biggest feat will be making it to the first clearing alive. If we can get there without killing ourselves with this power we may see great things in the near future. Slavery also is a very viable threat. I mean, since 9/11, Americans have lost a lot of freedom.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 23, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> Which is what?



read the following sentence of mine that you decided to highlight. I believe you and I have had this conversation before. Carry on.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 23, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> This is not the "non believers" forum.  It's the AAA forum, not the AA forum.



sorry centerpin... i didnt mean anything negative by that towards the forum.

aside- does that make me apologetic?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 23, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> read the following sentence of mine that you decided to highlight. I believe you and I have had this conversation before. Carry on.



I still have no idea what you're talking about but, if we've talked about it before (whatever "it" is), forget it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 23, 2011)

trophyslayer said:


> sorry centerpin... i didnt mean anything negative by that towards the forum.



No harm, no foul.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2011)

I know this isn't what y'all are talkin' about.... It appears the Christians are out of control here....

But I'd say aliens.
I liked Chariots of the Gods also.....
and stuff by Carlos Castenda back in the 70's.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 24, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> I still have no idea what you're talking about but, if we've talked about it before (whatever "it" is), forget it.



Dang I really have been messing up here latley. I thought it was you and I who got into a big discussion about the 14th and 15th centuries. The Spanish Inquisition and all the things that were happening all over Europe to spread the word. Anyway, thats kinda what my original post was about.

Sorry bout that Center, for some reason I had it stuck in my head that it was you that I was talking with. One day, Ill get my head out of my fourth point of contact. I just had to apologize to someone else for misinterpreting something they said.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 26, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> Dang I really have been messing up here latley. I thought it was you and I who got into a big discussion about the 14th and 15th centuries. The Spanish Inquisition and all the things that were happening all over Europe to spread the word. Anyway, thats kinda what my original post was about.
> 
> Sorry bout that Center, for some reason I had it stuck in my head that it was you that I was talking with. One day, Ill get my head out of my fourth point of contact. I just had to apologize to someone else for misinterpreting something they said.



No problem.


----------



## Asath (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually, ancient civilizations never built anything that modern science cannot explain, nor did they build anything even vaguely like the things that modern science can now build.  What they did build were things that modern anthropologists, amateur history buffs, sensationalistic journalists, and armchair theorists cannot understand or explain.  That seems to be enough to have spawned an entire cottage industry of speculation that tends to sell a boat-load of books and TV shows, and thus create revenue.

Our fundamental mistake is one of perspective and hubris.  We tend to forget that the destruction of existing knowledge was the stock in trade of the various invaders over the centuries, since they sought to replace all things that existed with only their own points of view.  We tend also to forget that the various (successful) invaders were largely barbarians.  The Dark Ages were well named, since it was the wholesale destruction of the accumulated knowledge of far more advanced and civilized cultures by the Christian (barbarian)  invaders that set humanity back by a thousand years at the hand of folks who claimed to ‘know better,’ since they had a Book to guide them on their Sacred Mission to claim the high ground.  In their zeal to conquer, they burned everything they didn’t understand or agree with.  

Oops.

No aliens involved.  Nor Gods.  Just idiots with swords and the ability to light fires.  Civilization, and progress, was far more advanced before the Christian barbarians took it upon themselves to ‘spread the Word’ at the point of their own ignorant swords, worldwide, and claimed the destruction of all other knowledge as a victory for their own lack of same.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 28, 2011)

Asath said:


> The Dark Ages were well named, since it was the wholesale destruction of the accumulated knowledge of far more advanced and civilized cultures by the Christian (barbarian)  invaders that set humanity back by a thousand years at the hand of folks who claimed to ‘know better,’ since they had a Book to guide them on their Sacred Mission to claim the high ground......Civilization, and progress, was far more advanced before the Christian barbarians took it upon themselves to ‘spread the Word’ at the point of their own ignorant swords, worldwide, and claimed the destruction of all other knowledge as a victory for their own lack of same.



Yea, but that ain't the book's fault.  You used the word "ignorant."  It is very applicable to anybody who uses Christianity as a reason for conquering through violence.


----------



## Asath (Dec 30, 2011)

“Yea, but that ain't the book's fault. You used the word "ignorant." It is very applicable to anybody who uses Christianity as a reason for conquering through violence.”

Not sure of the point here.  They used the BOOK, which they wrote and edited and interpreted themselves, as the basis for launching their own ‘Holy’ wars.  Nothing looks like it has changed much.  Christianity has sort of calmed down the more violent tendencies simply because they feel that they won.  Up until then, they slaughtered anyone who they felt was a ‘heretic’ at random and at will.  Now they face a competing ‘fantasy,’ Islam, who feels much the same way as Christians did, and still do.  

So which part of either side of this is not ignorant?


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 30, 2011)

And you think us Christians have FAITH.

Baby, you got FAITH like an elephant got a trunk.

Alien technology and such. Puhleeeeze. You make me look like I know what I am talking about.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 30, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> I know this isn't what y'all are talkin' about.... It appears the Christians are out of control here....
> 
> But I'd say aliens.
> I liked Chariots of the Gods also.....
> and stuff by Carlos Castenda back in the 70's.



I read Carlos Casteneda in the 90's, it was just as crazy in the 90's, but every once in a while, I catch something out of the corner of my mind that reminds of his "experiences". Do you think he made it all up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2011)

Ancient civilizations and their influence or not by aliens is always an interesting speculative topic. The fact that is indisputable is that the earth and it's climate is cyclical and natural forces have been the demise of many a civilization, and each time the surviving peoples have advanced, whether through necessity or through some unknown extraterrestrial intervention we will never know, until it is our turn.


----------

